# the rental is finished



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

heres a link to view some before and afters of the rental I finished. 

it turned out nice and clean, just as the PO wanted it.:thumbup:

I could have been VERY detailed with pictures of repairs, patching, etc I just dont have the time to sit on the computer and dig through.. theres 70+ pics as it is!

enjoy!

http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f128/scholarlypainting/CleveHts/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

It's telling me I need a password to get to the photos.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

deach said:


> It's telling me I need a password to get to the photos.


me to.

Deach,

Do you know how to "hot link" or attach a photo to your posts?

I don't want to go the process unless you need the instruction


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I forgot the password.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

daArch said:


> me to.
> 
> Deach,
> 
> ...


um Not sure what you're asking here??? Hot link? no never done that I don't think. Are you talking about "inserting a photo?"


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

deach said:


> um Not sure what you're asking here??? Hot link? no never done that I don't think. Are you talking about "inserting a photo?"


I think he meant that towards scholarly. :thumbsup:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: ok I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything, I hate when that happens....:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

deach said:


> :thumbsup: ok I wanted to make sure I wasn't missing anything, I hate when that happens....:yes:


Sorry, my mistake. JNLP is correct. The cat jumped up on the keyboard and typed the wrong name :whistling2:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

im in idiot.. i forgot to make the file "public"


all better now!

sorry about that..


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks alot cleaner. Now for the carpet... :thumbsup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

daArch said:


> *scholarly*,
> 
> Do you know how to "hot link" or attach a photo to your posts?
> 
> I don't want to go the process unless you need the instruction


i do.. but with so many photos i just couldnt pick out the best ones!


----------

